# Membrane Diffuser



## BenW (Jan 25, 2005)

Has anybody ever tried one of these?


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

anyone know if that would work with soda bottle reactor?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I've read that they are useless at diffusing C02 for larger aquariums, but I'm not sure if that is still true.


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

A while ago I read what someone thought of that diffuser and they didn't like it at all. It was eventually replaced it with a Boyu glass/ceramic diffuser and he reported back to us with 30ppm CO2. 

If you want a low tech solution that's what I would do, go with a diffuser. Drs. Foster & Smith also sells an Eheim diffuser that many are happy with. Turtlehead is selling the Boyu in the classifieds section. These have been showing up in plant oriented LFS around here, so check around, this is where I got one. Of course there is ADA's line at www.aquariumdesigngroup.com.


----------



## aquaessentials (Dec 15, 2004)

I've noticed that very few of you chaps in the US, use FishVet (www.fishvet.com) which are American. They also sell diffusers amongst many other things. Is there any reason few people buy from them?


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

From what I remember, a cpl of people on varios sites have had problems with ordering from them. A simple search here is a good start to find out.


----------



## BenW (Jan 25, 2005)

I was just curious because I'd never heard of a membrane diffuser before. For the moment I'm using the bubble ladder from my old Nutrafin Co2 System with my new pressurized setup on a 30 gallon tank. I'm still experimenting but 1bps gets me to 30ppm in a few hours.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

That is a fairly inneficient method of using pressurized supply (but a Hagen Ladder is always useful to have on hand in case of breakdowns). Why not run the CO2 into your filter intake (unless you are using a HOB systems). If you have an Eheim filter, it will not lock up with CO2 bubbling into the intake. You should be able to get a similar CO2 level with about 40bpm by that method.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

So what are good passive diffusers?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> So what are good passive diffusers?


The Eheim diffuser is definately one of the most effecient diffusers.


----------

